# Jetta MKV 12V Switched



## winKSU (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry if this information is readily available. My search skills seem to be failing me.
I'm integrating a JVC HD Tuner. I'm looking for a 12V switched connection to connect the tuner and an antenna adapter. The power outlet (cigarette lighter) is not switched, but the light around it seems to be (it will also energize when the headlights are forced on). The problem is that the light is 8V. I think I can pick up a relay (7-9VDC/12A SPDT Relay Mini) at Radio Shack to key off the 8V line to switch the 12V line.
Is this a viable solution or am I making this too complicated?


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Jetta MKV 12V Switched (winKSU)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2369016


----------

